# Looking for Game in Rome, Ga



## Rasyr (Mar 13, 2002)

Hello,
   I am looking to join a gaming group in Rome, Ga. I want to play but I am also willing to DM as well.

   I have been a gamer for 15-20 years now, and I have experience in a number of systems.  If you need another gamer please let me know. (Going through gaming dt's right now....)


----------

